

Solving the Monkey and coconuts problem - Paddy3118
http://paddy3118.blogspot.com/2015/05/solving-monkey-and-coconuts-problem.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I've been trying to solve this problem since 1975. I just glanced at the
linked page, yes it is indeed the same problem, but I don't want to know the
answer, I want to solve it myself.

I'm pretty sure I know how it's done now, but I haven't had the headspace to
deal with it yet.

~~~
Paddy3118
Oh my blog isn't giving an analytical solution, if that is what you want to
do, it is simulating the problem to find a solution.

(The video _does_ do an analytical solution though).

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Here is a related problem. I think it's related anyway:

WITHOUT USING A CALCULATOR!

How many chocolate chips must one mix into the dough used to bake one hundred
thousand chocolate chip cookies, such that ninety-eight percent of the cookies
contain at least two chips?

I don't recall the precise numerical answer but I do know how it's done; I
solved that problem in a final exam at Caltech in less than fifteen minutes.

